# Changing tourist visa for student visa



## magdabis (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Guys

A friend of mine wants to come to OZ on touris visa and than find a school here and apply for student visa while in Australia. Can this be done?

Thanks
M


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It will depend on whether the tourist visa has a No Further Stay condition put on it for if so, no further visa can be applied for from within Australia without getting a waiver and they are not so frequently granted.
If they are from a country where ETA eligibility exists, using one of those would be better and better still would be to look at where the course wanted to be studied is available and apply from abroad.


----------

